
Show HN: Better Support for Units in Google Sheets - dktoao
https://www.ghostwrench.net/convertplus
======
dktoao
Creator here. This is a Google Sheets add-on that allows you to perform some
basic arithmetic on numbers with units (like "2 lbf / in") along with
automatic unit tracking, errors for mismatched units and conversions. I have
always thought that this is a sorely missing part of the spreadsheet eco-
system. I hope that trying it out might convince you of the same. Although
this is a paid app, there is a like to a survey you can take for free lifetime
access. I will be keeping this open for a few more days so if you like it (or
don't) fill out the survey!

